# Mac to HR20 Network



## HDtoshiba (Oct 19, 2006)

I have seen some other posts but nothing JUST for Mac people. 

What are the steps necessary to hook up my mac to the HR20?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Twonky

You basically need a media server that is compatible with Mac and HR20.
And Twonky is one of them.


----------



## bagleyb (Sep 14, 2006)

I've been using Twonky on my Mac, and streaming pictures just fine. Most of my music is purchased from iTunes, so it won't play. I need to try to stream some of my podcasts that are mp3, but haven't had the time yet.


----------



## HDtoshiba (Oct 19, 2006)

so all filetypes except ACC will play over the Twonky


----------



## bagleyb (Sep 14, 2006)

Anything Twonky can convert to what the HR20 is wanting to see (LPCM?).

There's an add-on that has to be installed on the PC that converts mp3's to that format. They don't have the add-on for the Mac, so I assume it's built in to the Mac version. There are some forums on twonky's website, although the Mac forums are pretty scarce.

http://www.twonkyvision.de/forum/

EDIT:

Just looked at the forums, and there is no audio support for the HR20 in the current Twonky release.


----------



## iacas (Nov 18, 2006)

bagleyb said:


> I've been using Twonky on my Mac, and streaming pictures just fine. Most of my music is purchased from iTunes, so it won't play. I need to try to stream some of my podcasts that are mp3, but haven't had the time yet.


After installing TwonkyMedia, you had to reboot the HR20, right? That's when it checks the network for available servers, yes?


----------



## HDtoshiba (Oct 19, 2006)

Anyone find anything other than Twonky that works with MAC.


----------



## Avarond (Dec 14, 2006)

It seems the LPCM plugin is missing from the Mac Version of Twonky so all you get on the music end is X's. Eyeconnect from Elgato works also for photos, and has a LPCM plugin for the audio but the HR20 just seems to just play it as a sort of digital static. It accesses everything including Iphoto libraries, Itunes and any other library.

As for the Twonky plug-in it appears is a LAME application and maybe someone knows more about this, but the LAME website has a compile for a mac version on it. I don't know how this could be converted to a mac plugin for Twonky though. Its all too confusing. I could just stick with hooking my IPod up to my reciever.


----------



## pgiralt (Oct 12, 2006)

iacas said:


> After installing TwonkyMedia, you had to reboot the HR20, right? That's when it checks the network for available servers, yes?


You don't have to reboot the HR20.


----------



## iacas (Nov 18, 2006)

pgiralt said:


> You don't have to reboot the HR20.


Yeah, I figured that out later too. I did, however, have to disable the firewall. I haven't checked what ports everything runs on... does anyone have that information handy?


----------



## LoganDzwon (Sep 21, 2006)

ya, I don't get twonky, I looked into their product for streaming stuff to the xbox360. The demo doesn't work, and no one answers anything on the message board.


Anyway, I tried to compile the plug-in for twonky for mac. I'm trying to find a place to host it. It'll only work with the intel machines. Someone who has twonky please test it for me? PM your e-mail and I'll send it to ya.

Thanks guys!


----------



## LoganDzwon (Sep 21, 2006)

ok, I downloaded the demo and it shows pics, but the plug-in doesn't seem to be working. I'd still be interested in someone with a licesnse trying it out for me though


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Someone in another thread called twonky and there is not a plug in yet. I posted on their forum but it seems no one answers. I went to the EyeConnect website and they are looking into it. EyeConnect has the audio to wav/lpcm plugin but as you you know all you get is white noise. I am beginnig to think it is the HR20, its not a UPnP device.
BTW connect360 does not work either


----------



## Avarond (Dec 14, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> Someone in another thread called twonky and there is not a plug in yet. I posted on their forum but it seems no one answers. I went to the EyeConnect website and they are looking into it. EyeConnect has the audio to wav/lpcm plugin but as you you know all you get is white noise. I am beginnig to think it is the HR20, its not a UPnP device.
> BTW connect360 does not work either


I sent an email to Elgato the other day. Here is the message I received.

Thank you for contacting Elgato Systems.

It appears that the HR20 only supports LPCM as a music format. EyeConnect does not play this format.

I have written a feature request for EyeConnect to convert audio files to LPCM format.

Sincerely,
Ned Kettell
Customer Support

Elgato Systems LLC

*******

So what is the "Audio to wav/LPCM" plugin that is already installed in Eyeconnect?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Avarond said:


> I sent an email to Elgato the other day. Here is the message I received.
> 
> Thank you for contacting Elgato Systems.
> 
> ...


This is the response from their support forum

Michael,

In researching your problem, I seem to have found this discussion you have participated in, about this DVR:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=73279&page=2

Have you received any help from other users?

I'm wondering about what exact formats your DVR supports for UPnP AV use - do you have a list or URL?

I'm also wondering if the bitrate of the MP3 file could come into play. Perhaps you could compare the specifics of a MP3 on your Mac, and one from the PC you've tested.

We have no other reports from users of this DVR about anything related to EyeConnect, so this is the first time I've heard this problem.

It could be how you encoded the files, or it could be how EyeConnect is sending them. One way to test that is to find out if your DVR supports something other than MP3 (like WAV), and test that.

I've you can find a supported movie format, then try that too, to see if the soundtrack has the same problem.

Nick Freeman
Customer Support

Elgato Systems LLC

900 Kearny Street Suite 750 San Francisco CA 94133-5145
http://www.elgato.com - http://faq.elgato.com

Left hand not knowing what the right hand is doing?

I can play the exact same audio files from my brother PC down the street after I dumped them onto his HD. I turned sharing on in WMP11 and Viola! my MP3s play on my HR20, same songs, WMP instead of EyeConnect.


----------



## Avarond (Dec 14, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> This is the response from their support forum
> 
> Michael,
> 
> ...


So do we have any of these answers, like what formats the HR20 supports. I know of LPCM, are there any others? When I get a chance this weekend I'll try to run some test files in various fomats/bit rates to the HR20.


----------



## bagleyb (Sep 14, 2006)

Has anyone looked at videolan for the Mac yet?

I'm still pretty new to the Mac (less than a year) but LPCM is mentioned in their forums quite often.

I'm going to try it when I get home, unless someone else has already been down this road.

http://www.videolan.org/


----------



## LoganDzwon (Sep 21, 2006)

I thought videolan was a client only?


----------



## bagleyb (Sep 14, 2006)

They have a server portion in the FTP archives, but the client supports serving streams now as well.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

bagleyb said:


> Has anyone looked at videolan for the Mac yet?
> 
> I'm still pretty new to the Mac (less than a year) but LPCM is mentioned in their forums quite often.
> 
> ...


I downloaded it have not installed/tried it yet


----------



## tallfred (Oct 3, 2006)

HDtoshiba said:


> I have seen some other posts but nothing JUST for Mac people.
> 
> What are the steps necessary to hook up my mac to the HR20?


I have been running Twonky and Eye Connect Media Server for the last couple of days on my iMac. At this time I prefer Eye Connect by Elgato due to ease of set up and use. After installation and restart you configure Eye Connect via System Preferences. You choose the devices to connect to including any devices on your network that ar UPnP compliant. In my case this included an XP laptop running Media Player 11. I am also able to play ACC files on the HR20 using this server (should I be doing that ;-)....

Rhapsody Real Player also streams files from iTunes to the HR20 when using the Media Player 11 solution on the XP system. The only downside to using Rhapsody is waiting on the hours of import.

Hope this helps some. Eye Connect trial can be found at www.elgato.com
You will need to download the trial and install to purchase because the e store at there website does not allow USA purchases. The software does take you to a USA web site for purchase though when you choose buy rather the trial (this is the way I purchase it).

Tall Fred


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

tallfred said:


> I have been running Twonky and Eye Connect Media Server for the last couple of days on my iMac. At this time I prefer Eye Connect by Elgato due to ease of set up and use. After installation and restart you configure Eye Connect via System Preferences. You choose the devices to connect to including any devices on your network that ar UPnP compliant. In my case this included an XP laptop running Media Player 11. I am also able to play ACC files on the HR20 using this server (should I be doing that ;-)....
> 
> Rhapsody Real Player also streams files from iTunes to the HR20 when using the Media Player 11 solution on the XP system. The only downside to using Rhapsody is waiting on the hours of import.
> 
> ...


But is it playing audio files?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

bagleyb said:


> Has anyone looked at videolan for the Mac yet?
> 
> I'm still pretty new to the Mac (less than a year) but LPCM is mentioned in their forums quite often.
> 
> ...


too complicated


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Here is the latest message from Elgato support

Michael,

Today, Ned (the other Elgato Support person) noted that EyeConnect does have a LPCM plugin.

You can try turning that on and off, to see if there is a difference. You access that via EyeConnect's preference pane.

Nick Freeman
Customer Support

Elgato Systems LLC

900 Kearny Street Suite 750 San Francisco CA 94133-5145
http://www.elgato.com - http://faq.elgato.com

I tried that before. Once you turn off the plugin the songs have an X instead of A musical note next to them. If the plugin is working correctly then the problem is with the HR20, not the Mac or the file. Anyone using EyeConnect to stream to an XBox or any other UPnP? Connect360 is XBox360 specific (did not see the HR20) and from what I hear it streams everything including video from the Mac. Is D* going to let itself be outdone by Microsoft and Gates? :eek2: Let's hope not


----------



## tallfred (Oct 3, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> But is it playing audio files?


On further use I discovered that I can only play non itunes purchased music.

Tall Fred


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

tallfred said:


> On further use I discovered that I can only play non itunes purchased music.
> 
> Tall Fred


You are getting music to play? I can't hear anything but white noise. I restarted my mac and it did not help. The only thing I have not tried is doing a RBR.

What is your processer, Intel or IBM? I am running a PowerMac w/dual 1.25Gig G4. I don't think it should matter.


----------



## bagleyb (Sep 14, 2006)

All I get is an access denied message when I try to stream pictures or music via Elgato. I've looked at the settings, and enabled the sharing for the HR20.


----------



## jfr0317 (Nov 27, 2005)

machavez00 said:


> Here is the latest message from Elgato support
> 
> Michael,
> 
> ...


I'm having exactly the same issues as you with Eyeconnect 1.1 running on my PowerMac G5 Quad. It streams jpeg photos just fine to both my HR20 and to my Pioneer Elite PRO-1140 TV, which has the DLNA-compliant "Home Media Gallery" feature for streaming photos and music in a similar fashion to what the HR20 does. With both the 1140 and the HR20, I only get the "white noise" for music. MP3 files from my Windows XP laptop running Windows Media Player 11 play just fine on both the 1140 and the HR20.

Same results as you turing off the LPCM plug-in.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

bagleyb said:


> All I get is an access denied message when I try to stream pictures or music via Elgato. I've looked at the settings, and enabled the sharing for the HR20.


check the firewall settings. you have to setup a port for eyeconnect


----------



## LoganDzwon (Sep 21, 2006)

All these confounded specs and protocols...

My iTunes and Rokus use daap
My 360 needs a special upnp
My HR20 needs DLNA

Someone needs to make something like twonky that plays well with Macs!!

Townky = Works well with Roku and 360. Does not work with iTunes or HR20
iTunes = Works well with Roku and iTunes. Does not work with 360 or Hr20
Elgato thingy (from what I understand) = Works with Roku and HR20. Does not work with iTunes or 360.
Connect360 = Integrates the best with mac world, but only supports 360. It wont even respond to anyone else.


----------



## slaz55 (Sep 22, 2006)

Has anyone heard of Nicecast or has any information on this product?


----------



## mstecker (Oct 5, 2006)

Here's the way I see it (not fully understanding what the current networking of the HR20 are)... why would I want to stream content TO my HR20 from my Mac when Apple has their "iTV" coming out in the next few months??

What I would like to do is stream content FROM my HR20, encode it in the fullscreen iPod/iTunes video format to save in iTunes. Then it can be cataloged and stored in iTunes and streamed wirelessly on the new "iTV" product (or whatever it will be called when released).


----------



## LoganDzwon (Sep 21, 2006)

Well, if the HR20 did the same thing, why buy an iTV? (the HR20 does not do the something, but I'm just saying if it could...)

As for the D* to ipod, Something like that is planned in the DirecTV2go service.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

mstecker said:


> Here's the way I see it (not fully understanding what the current networking of the HR20 are)... why would I want to stream content TO my HR20 from my Mac when Apple has their "iTV" coming out in the next few months??
> 
> What I would like to do is stream content FROM my HR20, encode it in the fullscreen iPod/iTunes video format to save in iTunes. Then it can be cataloged and stored in iTunes and streamed wirelessly on the new "iTV" product (or whatever it will be called when released).


Money.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I sent a private message to one of the Twonky Mac forum Admin's. He said he would foward it to Christian (site Admin) since he is just the forum Admin. I did this because one of the post asked why no Mac beta. The reply was "We don't have that many Mac users" Well duhh:bang, they would if it had the plugins! I put in my post that I would buy twonky instead of eyeconnect since I am on A mixed home network. My Mac shows up as a UPnP on the XP machines. They can play all my media from the bowser based interface. No need to log onto my computer, locate this file or that file, etc. It's all there on the Twonky browser page. Let's hope this gets something done. Someone is going to make a ton of money off us, be it Twonky or Elgato. Which gets it fixed first will be the winner.


----------



## LoganDzwon (Sep 21, 2006)

Elgato doesn't support the xbox360 =( I wish they would ass support for that


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Here is the latest e-mail from Elgato Systems

Thank you for contacting Elgato Systems.

Hi, I do QA for Elgato and Nick forwarded me your problem. EyeConnect only works with UPnP certified devices, so there is no gaurentee that things are going to playback with the Direct TV HR20 device.

However here are a few more things that you could try:

1. In EyeConnect's Plug-ins section, make sure that the MP3 trancoder plug-in is turned off and that the Audio to WAV/LPCM plug-in is enabled. Restart the EyeConnect server. Does that work?

2. Convert one of your MP3s to a WAV file in iTunes. That is done in the Preferences --> Advanced --> Encoding section by changing the "Import Using" drop down menu to "WAV Encoder". Highligh a song in iTunes and choose to "Convert Selection to WAV" in the Advanced menu of iTunes. It would be interesting to know if that file plays back using EyeConnect i) with the WAV/LPCM transcoder enabled or ii) with that transcoder disabled.

3. Finally if you still don't have any success with the music, then try moving an MP3 and that converted WAV file to your local music folder (so that it is not in the iTunes folder structure). In EyeConnect --> Content section, click on the "+" and choose "Folder" from the drop down menu sheet. Add that making sure the folder is set to "Music". Restart the server and try to playback any of those files from this new location keeping in mind 1 and 2 above.

Kevin V.
Customer Support

Elgato Systems LLC

900 Kearny Street Suite 750 San Francisco CA 94133-5145
T (415)391-0310 F (415)391-0329 www.elgato.com

Ticket Details
===================
Ticket ID: YRH-405090
Department: Escalated Tickets
Priority: Critical
Status: Open

I already tried most of these suggestions, no help. I suggested that they brainstorm with D* and NDS, unlikley that will happen.

As mentioned in the first paragraph, the HR20 is NOT a UPnP device. That is odd being that D* and NDS are members of UPnP and DLNA


----------



## macEarl (Jan 2, 2007)

I have withdrawn my rant because of my error in not understanding when I posted the original what hardware and software architectures the HR20s are based on, and apologize for the rant in general.

In addition to being wrong technically, I leapt to a conclusion based on that understanding.

Thanks, DBSTalk, for allowing late editing, so that I could correct the error.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Elgato has closed my ticket. It is in D* hands now. If they ever get the HR20 UPnP/DLNA certified then EyeConnect should work.


----------



## jpfisher (Dec 15, 2006)

Alright, I just read through this thread -- my apologies if there is another for OS X users who have the HR-20.

I was playing with Twonky last night and was getting X's for all my media on the HR20... so if I'm reading everything right here, Mac users are essentially screwed until the next firmware update from DTV? And then we get to go over this all again and see if it works? Just wanted to confirm that there wasn't a magic fix that I could do now to make my MacBook and HR20 talk to each other correctly.

Oh well, AppleTV is only a few weeks away. I'm glad I held off on getting the Airport Express...

(and a suggestion to the mods, and my apologies if we have this already -- I couldn't find it, but can we have a sticky OS X users thread here for HR20 streaming?)


----------



## slaz55 (Sep 22, 2006)

As a Mac user I think we will be stuck with third party software solutions if there will be any. Eyeconnect seems to be the most promising but the HR20 is not UPnP/DLNA certified and until that happens we are pretty much out of luck. 
D* feels we have the same options available as PC users so I don't feel there will be any support from them. Not much we can do...


----------



## LoganDzwon (Sep 21, 2006)

Well, someone learn how to program and write something!


----------



## slaz55 (Sep 22, 2006)

All we need is a plugin for Twonky but they are unresponsive to anyones request.


----------



## HDtoshiba (Oct 19, 2006)

I have just given up on this whole process and am just using my xbox360 to stream media over. It works very well with 360connect if any of you have a xbox360.


----------



## macEarl (Jan 2, 2007)

Another rant withdrawn. I have a friend at Intel who said Viiv was not UPnP.

According to the Intel literature, it is most certainly based on UPnP.


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

machavez00 said:


> Here is the latest e-mail from Elgato Systems
> 
> Thank you for contacting Elgato Systems.
> 
> ...


The HR20 is meant to be a UPNP device (since VIIV requires UPNP and DLNA requires UPNP) although no indication if DIRECTV HR20 has been certified yet.That is the reason all these servers work.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Here is the last post for my tech support ticket

Thank you for contacting Elgato Systems.

Well, we're pretty small fish in the entertainment world compared to DirectTV; the best thing to do would be to ask their support. A feature request for their hardware to support UPnP standard would be great. Have you contacted them yet, and if so what did they say?

The way the large companies like DirectTV (and indeed most Sattelite or cable companies in the USA) usually work is that they want to sell you a closed system. Their broadcast belongs to DirectTV - they don't want any other PVR or 3rd party entity to interact with their closed system.

I know you've tried the Twonky Vision for the mac and didn't have any success with that program. There is also the Allegro media server for the mac. Perhaps that software would work with your DirectTV device:

http://www.allegrosoft.com/ams.html

Kevin V.
Customer Support

Elgato Systems LLC

900 Kearny Street Suite 750 San Francisco CA 94133-5145
T (415)391-0310 F (415)391-0329 www.elgato.com

Allegro did not work and is music only anyway. My support ticket was closed after this last post.

We all need to call and e-mail D* so they at least acknowledge the audio issue. my poll shows, at least here at dbatalk , we are a third of the HR20 subs


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

They are aware of the need for the Mac users.


----------



## macEarl (Jan 2, 2007)

dvrblogger said:


> The HR20 is meant to be a UPNP device (since VIIV requires UPNP and DLNA requires UPNP) although no indication if DIRECTV HR20 has been certified yet.That is the reason all these servers work.


<sigh>I don't mind being wrong and sounding like a bazootiehead, but I'm sure tired of looking all over to try to figure out what's what and still getting it wrong. And I apologize (again) for wasting anyone's time reading my rants (withdrawn above).

Thanks for setting the issue - and me - straight.


----------



## macEarl (Jan 2, 2007)

The HR20 is Viiv certified, per thread on 12-22/12-23 from Earl. Viiv is based on UPnP. How do you get Viiv certified without UPnP certified? DLNA is a guideline - how can you get certified to a guideline? I'm just confused.


----------



## LoganDzwon (Sep 21, 2006)

Try to think of upnp as a suit for communication. Upnp routers can use it for communication with applications to open ports for example. We care about the media sharing aspects. One method under it is viiv, DLNA is another method. viiv and dlna don't compete against each other so much as work with/enchance each other.

While technically that is pretty inaccurate, it explains the relationships decently as I think is possible....


----------



## denno (Sep 2, 2006)

probably a stupid question but how do you connect the HR20 to an AirPort wireless network?


----------



## fpd917 (Aug 16, 2006)

denno said:


> probably a stupid question but how do you connect the HR20 to an AirPort wireless network?


You would have to use a router I would think, connected to the back of the HR20


----------



## macEarl (Jan 2, 2007)

Then, referring Figure 2 and the explanation on page 2 of this document:
http://www.upnp.org/specs/av/UPnP-av-AVArchitecture-v1-20020622.pdf

The data are moving using a non-UPnP (out of band) protocol, such as "DTCP-IP" in Viiv (what a ripoff of TCP/IP, as the TCP means two different things entirely), as UPnP is therefore used for control. The media transfer is then free to use another protocol.

So lemme see if I'm getting this:
** UPnP is a standard for command and control
* Vendors alone determine information transport
* Digital Transmission Content Protection, strictly a crypto protocol, is utilized by Viiv - from a quick glance, this is for video protection only (?)
* Some application protocol may yet remain (HTTP, ...) but I don't know what that is on the HR20
* Actual transmission is by the next layer down TCP, UDP or RDP*​
So given that EyeConnect serves up all menus aok and the HR20 sees them, and given that EyeConnect (DNLA/UPnP) supports LPCM transcoding, it's crypto or something else holding us back such as the application protocol.

The UPnP is already OK with EyeConnect.

WAV files I've already tried in EyeConnect. I'll try wave again w/o LPCM - but I will not reload my library in wave format.

That just leaves AIF. I'll try that (again, I think) with and without LPCM. (Thought I'd already had, but...)

WAV and AIF *may* contain LPCM content according to many sites.

Tall Fred said he got it working but never reposted what setting he used in iTunes.

I'll try it all again, just as soon as I get the HDMI output working again on that HR20.


----------



## slaz55 (Sep 22, 2006)

Guys I feel your pain. So close but so far away, I can connect-the HR20 it see's my mac and can view images... but it's by no means any type of multimedia equipment. The networking is not the issue the Mac is Unix at its core. I guess we have to hope Earl knows something we don't, he say D* is aware but I have no idea what that ultimately means. Of course there are options like the AppleTV which I have stated before WILL WORK ON MAC AND PC PLATFORMS. I think this is not a major issue to D* I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## LoganDzwon (Sep 21, 2006)

As Earl said before D* right now is only working on the HR20's side of things. And to me this does make business sense. While I am frustrated and sad I can't watch 3rd party content on my HR20 I don't really blame D* for it. The whole idea of upnp/viiv, whatever is that as a company you can focus on writing whatever part you want and it'll just work with everything else. Unfortunately, MS and intel had a lot to do with writing the specs... Anyway, Earl has also said in other posts that D* is waititng till the HR20 is close to final specs, some of which they are still figuring out, before moving onto the software side of things, ie; DireTV2go. I do believe that by the time they get d*2go service going that by then either the market will have adopted viiv and this wont be issue for them, or it will have rejected it, and D* will write their own software to make it work. Remember right now this is beta software. It is not ready for prime time. Very much not ready.


----------



## bagleyb (Sep 14, 2006)

Was reading an article about Vista today, and how it could stream to the xbox360 w/ MP11. I think several of you have used Twonky to stream to the 360 as well. In the article, they mentioned connect360, which allows you to stream from your Mac to an xbox360. I'm going to try it when I get home, but thought someone else might want to give it a try before then.

http://www.nullriver.com/index/products/connect360


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

I've stopped trying to stream to the HR20 for the time being. The pictures and all that worked fine, but the music was messed up a bit. So, I just hooked up a DVI cable from my MacBook to the TV, and it mirrors perfectly. And, you can use Front Row to control the apps. It's not ideal, but it makes me realize how much I want AppleTV. The Front Row application makes gives your TV that apple look and feel, making it very easy to navigate through your media. I've had AirportExpress for a while now, which makes it really easy to stream ALL music from iTunes into my stereo. I used to stream music into my xbox (original version, never tried with the xbox360), but it was always limited because of the few songs I purchased through iTunes. 

I wish streaming would work on the HR20, but it seems the AppleTV is going to be the way to go for me. Unfortunately, I'll have to shell out some more cash.


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

slaz55 said:


> Guys I feel your pain. So close but so far away, I can connect-the HR20 it see's my mac and can view images... but it's by no means any type of multimedia equipment. The networking is not the issue the Mac is Unix at its core. I guess we have to hope Earl knows something we don't, he say D* is aware but I have no idea what that ultimately means. Of course there are options like the AppleTV which I have stated before WILL WORK ON MAC AND PC PLATFORMS. I think this is not a major issue to D* I hope I'm wrong.


ANyone have an older Mac wit Eyeconnect (powerPC) there was some mention I saw of the Intel based Macs reversing some bytes which might account for the static that you hear instead of music.


----------



## mweldridge (Sep 14, 2006)

denno said:


> probably a stupid question but how do you connect the HR20 to an AirPort wireless network?


Not stupid at all. I connected my HR20 to my Apple wireless network using an Airport Express & WDS. The HR20 can see the internet... Now to try and have it see my intel iMac...


----------



## KapnKrunch (Nov 3, 2006)

dvrblogger said:


> ANyone have an older Mac wit Eyeconnect (powerPC) there was some mention I saw of the Intel based Macs reversing some bytes which might account for the static that you hear instead of music.


I'm using a G5 PowerPC, and set up EyeConnect. I can stream pictures, but no joy streaming music. With the LPCM plug on I just get static. With the LPCM plug off, I get X's next to the songs.

The EyeConnect/HR20 combo just doesn't hold a candle to AppleTV. Looks like I'm going to plunk down some bucks.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> I'm using a G5 PowerPC, and set up EyeConnect. I can stream pictures, but no joy streaming music. With the LPCM plug on I just get static. With the LPCM plug off, I get X's next to the songs.
> 
> The EyeConnect/HR20 combo just doesn't hold a candle to AppleTV. Looks like I'm going to plunk down some bucks.


this is the post of my last message from Elgato


machavez00 said:


> Here is the last post for my tech support ticket
> 
> Thank you for contacting Elgato Systems.
> 
> ...


----------



## LoganDzwon (Sep 21, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> The EyeConnect/HR20 combo just doesn't hold a candle to AppleTV. Looks like I'm going to plunk down some bucks.


True, but remeber, they aren't direct competetors. There just happens to be some overlap in features.


----------



## macEarl (Jan 2, 2007)

dvrblogger said:


> ANyone have an older Mac wit Eyeconnect (powerPC) there was some mention I saw of the Intel based Macs reversing some bytes which might account for the static that you hear instead of music.


It's not a byte-reversing issue (big endian vs. little endian). The problem appears on both PowerPC and Intel Macs, and it's not specifically on the EyeConnect side. UPnP is for command and control - the actual data xfer is out of band of the UPnP spec.

hth.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

redfiver said:


> I've stopped trying to stream to the HR20 for the time being. The pictures and all that worked fine, but the music was messed up a bit. So, I just hooked up a DVI cable from my MacBook to the TV, and it mirrors perfectly. And, you can use Front Row to control the apps. It's not ideal, but it makes me realize how much I want AppleTV. The Front Row application makes gives your TV that apple look and feel, making it very easy to navigate through your media.


I've got the MacBook Pro hooked up to the Bravia with a monitor cable. When TV input is set to #7, have full access to four other Mac's via local wireless network using Apple Wireless Keyboard and Mouse.

I'm not sure why I'd want the HR20 on the network? But if I couldn't use the TV as a computer monitor, I can see the advantage of networking the HR20.

Pete


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I noticed a message earlier in this thread about using VLC (Videolan). Has anyone gotten that to communicate with the HR20?

Also, I notice that my HR20 won't respond to pings. Is that normal? I can see it is connected with "arp -a" on my networked computers, but only for a short time after I run a network test. Does it not stay online?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> I noticed a message earlier in this thread about using VLC (Videolan). Has anyone gotten that to communicate with the HR20?
> 
> Also, I notice that my HR20 won't respond to pings. Is that normal? I can see it is connected with "arp -a" on my networked computers, but only for a short time after I run a network test. Does it not stay online?


I tried it but could not figure it out (VLC) I tried to ping the HR20 also, no response.


----------

